# Michelle Obama on the cover of Vogue



## shootout (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

  America's new First Lady is taking her job duties beyond 
the world of politics - she's taken it to the fashion world.   Michelle 
Obama is the official cover girl for the March issue of Vogue magazine!

Michelle's ensemble choices for public appearances, including the 
inaugural ceremony, were highly critiqued by fashion experts. The 
dress worn on the Vogue cover is by designer Jason Wu, who also 
dressed her for the inaugural balls.
 Vogue editor Andre Leon Talley said their goal was to show the "real Michelle Obama."

"It's a cover about her warmth, which comes from within, it's not 
about her being a fashion icon," he said. "We're not trying to put her 
on a pedestal and make her into a fashionista. The cover expresses 
the hope and the optimism that comes with the Obama administration 
and a new era," Talley said.Michelle talks more than just fashion in her Vogue interview, she had plenty to say about her girls, Sasha and 
Malia:

"I'm going to try to take them to school every morning-as much as I 
can. But there's also a measure of independence. And obviously there 
will be times I won't be able to drop them off at all. I like to be a 
presence in my kids' school. I want to know the teachers; I want to 
know the other parents."

And:

"I've been grateful that my girls have been able to see parts of the 
country that I'm just seeing at the age of 44. It's not only seeing 
Paris, London, and Rome. It's also the remote places… exposing them 
to what we hope all kids will have: a feeling that they are citizens of 
the world."


----------



## rt66chix (Feb 13, 2009)

I absolutely LOOOOVE her shoes in that last picture. How can I find out who they're by???


----------



## shinygolden (Feb 13, 2009)

Wonderful excerpt and photos. LOVE. HER. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will have to buy this issue of _Vogue_.


----------



## shootout (Feb 13, 2009)

I believe they're Jimmy Choo.

If you go here: http://images.huffingtonpost.com/gad...5713_large.jpg

I think those are exactly the same only a different color, but I could be mistaken.

I'm sure they're listed in the mag, though.


Yeah I'm definitely buying it too! I'm typically not a huge Vogue fan, but I have to have this one =]


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 13, 2009)

So her facial expression in the cover shot is very not good.

The other two pictures are sooooo hot, though.


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 13, 2009)

Is it just me, or has she been srsly Photoshopped in the cover shot? Maybe it's just the bad quality but it looks like her face was just 'shopped in and blurred out or something silly.

I looooove the other pictures though, gorgeous woman


----------



## shootout (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_Is it just me, or has she been srsly Photoshopped in the cover shot? Maybe it's just the bad quality but it looks like her face was just 'shopped in and blurred out or something silly.

I looooove the other pictures though, gorgeous woman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think it's just because of the quality of it. I've yet to find a decent shot of the cover.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 13, 2009)

She's so beautiful, and inspiring...if I had daughters this is the kind of lady I would want them to look up to!


----------



## couturesista (Feb 13, 2009)

Another one to add to my collection!


----------



## shootout (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_She's so beautiful, and inspiring...if I had daughters this is the kind of lady I would want them to look up to!_

 
Exactly.
I remember during one of the debates McCain said something along the lines of "Sarah Palin is someone the young women of America should look up to" and didn't even acknowledge Mrs. Obama.

I think Michelle is the ideal role model, in that she proves that you can be smart and gorgeous. You can be an intelligent mom, and still be on the cover of Vogue.


----------



## MACLovin (Feb 13, 2009)

She always looks like she's kinda pissed off at something, lol.. but she's pretty nonetheless. I'm sure she's a sweet lady but like in the first pic.. she's smiling but she has this sort of snarling look on her face. The photog should have told her to soften up a little bit. 

I love her though, she's great.. and has some cute outfits. Love those kitten heel shoes too!


----------



## icmreis (Feb 20, 2009)

LOVE HER!!!
Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jaclynashley (Feb 20, 2009)

Her style is alright,I think she dresses her daughters cute.
But in the last picture she looks like she's going to like strangle someone.
She should loosen up a bit.


----------



## Hilly (Feb 20, 2009)

She has great style!!
I just dont like her eyebrows lol
That's pretty shallow to say sorry


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 24, 2009)

She's such a strong, inspiring woman. I supported her husband during his very long campaign and love them both. She's so classy looking and is a role-model AND fashionista.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_She always looks like she's kinda pissed off at something, lol.._

 
Those are just her eyebrows... They make her have that slightly serial killer look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootout* 

 
_I remember during one of the debates McCain said something along the lines of "Sarah Palin is someone the young women of America should look up to" and didn't even acknowledge Mrs. Obama._

 
Yikes. Not trying to start a flame-war or anything, but I wouldn't want my daughter someday saying, "Mommy I wanna be just like Sarah Palin when I grow up!"


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Feb 25, 2009)

Idk what it is with Conde Nast and African Americans appearing on the cover of their magazines in a negative light. The cover photo is terrible. I dont like her pose or how super scary her eyebrows look. I wonder if it was Andre Leon Talley that told her _'oh dawwwrrrrling you look fabbbbbulous'...._because she doesnt here.

I adore Michelle Obama, and would kill for the opportunity to do her makeup or just talk makeup with her. Just an FYI!


----------



## shootout (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~MARIETTE~* 

 
_I adore Michelle Obama, and would kill for the opportunity to do her makeup or just talk makeup with her. Just an FYI!_

 

Oh hell yes! How amazing would that be?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 25, 2009)

I loved her in this dress


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootout* 

 
_Oh hell yes! How amazing would that be?_

 
um SUPER AMAZING!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I loved her in this dress 




_

 
She killed in this dress. This should have been the inaugural gown. Lovely woman.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 25, 2009)

Other than the feature on Michelle Obama, I think this issue was a really nice one.  I really liked the two khaki editorials and the workshop editorial.


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 27, 2009)

I think Mrs. Obama is beautiful to the Nth degree.

Smart, beautiful, classy. She's got it all.


----------



## ktinagapay (Mar 16, 2009)

thank you so much for this!!!! i love her!


----------



## ktinagapay (Mar 16, 2009)

oh tish you forgot!

smart, beautiful, sexy, and has handsome husband =)  she DOES have it all.


----------

